# Blower fan and resistors



## Grajack (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi all, I have a 2005 Nissan x-trail 2.2 Tdci UK model.

Recently my fan suddenly stopped working. I ordered a new resistor and fitted it. The fan and the controller worked fine for about 3 mins then all of a sudden went to full speed and couldn't even turn it off at the switch. I assumed that maybe the new resistor was faulty as it wasn't a nissan part, so I got another one. I fitted it and I'll be dammed if the same thing happened again.

Does anybody have any suggestions, would a faulty motor cause this. I've got another one, but didn't want to go though the hassle of getting the blower unit out.

Any Ideas !!!!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

That motor is bad, it's drawing too much startup current and it melted the MOSFET in your new VBC (resistor). Our shop won't change a bad VBC without also changing the motor, for exactly that reason. It's okay to keep the VBC if the motor goes bad, but if the VBC goes bad and the motor still runs, you change the motor anyway.


----------



## Grajack (Jul 28, 2021)

Brilliant, thanks for the information,I'll change the motor then, I've got another resistor as well, so hopefully all will be well.


----------



## Nissan since 1986 (Jul 31, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> That motor is bad, it's drawing too much startup current and it melted the MOSFET in your new VBC (resistor). Our shop won't change a bad VBC without also changing the motor, for exactly that reason. It's okay to keep the VBC if the motor goes bad, but if the VBC goes bad and the motor still runs, you change the motor anyway.


Vstar, you are absolutely correct on that. had both replaced at same time on my 12 rouge. been working great since.


----------



## fixpath (May 13, 2004)

Nissan since 1986 said:


> Vstar, you are absolutely correct on that. had both replaced at same time on my 12 rouge. been working great since.


Odd, last time I just changed the

Blower Motor Resistor
Amplifier 27761-70T03 

was in 2011 and I didn't replace the motor.....so it lasted (if this is the problem) 11 years


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

fixpath said:


> Odd, last time I just changed the
> 
> Blower Motor Resistor
> Amplifier 27761-70T03
> ...


That's not to say VBC's never fail just "because", they can have defects like any other part. But essentially you got lucky, because probably 95% of VBC failures are from a jammed or dying blower. So 95% of the people who do what you did won't be lucky.


----------

